# favorite authors/books



## loveoontherocks (Nov 22, 2010)

What is your favorite author and book?

  	My favorite author currently is either Nicholas Sparks or Charleen Harris! Favorite book is much more difficult to decide!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Meeting Faith by Faith Adiele


----------



## loveoontherocks (Dec 16, 2010)

Never heard of it before you mentioned it. I just looked at it on Amazon and it looks really good! I have a ton of books I will read first but it is going to be added to my list of books =]! Thanks for the great suggestion


----------

